# Matriculation



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there a website that will give me a quote on how much it will cost to matriculate our car please?

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In order to save you time using the SEARCH facility you will find d your answer if you look through this thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ng-portugal/123546-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Ralpho said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a website that will give me a quote on how much it will cost to matriculate our car please?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

With all the various fees etc including the IPO test about 500€ if you do it yourself. 

Krystyna


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Does it not change though on the model, engine size etc?




Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> With all the various fees etc including the IPO test about 500€ if you do it yourself.
> 
> Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on which type of Matriculation you do
Both require you to be a Resident

As a *new* Resident you can Matriculate 1 vehicle per person free of ISV Tax, providing you have owned and can prove your Residence outside of Portugal for a Min of 12 months, start the Matriculation process with Customs within 6 months of leaving your previous country.

In this instance diesel or petrol, cc & emissions affect the yearly road tax, model is of no importance

As a Resident you can import a car and pay ISV without the 12 month Residence and ownership restrictions. Matriculation process must start within 20 days of car 1st entering Portugal.

In this instance model or rather type of vehicle, new or S/hand, value, cc & emissions affect the ISV to pay and the yearly road tax
Simulator here https://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-dgaiec/main.jsp calculation is plus IVA @ 23% plus MOT, registering with IMTT, plates, Conservatoris ownership


----------

